# Keine Verbindung zu Exchange Server mit Outlook



## Autokiller677 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo PCGHX,

ich habe ein Problem.

Ich versuche im Moment, meinen Exchange Account in Outlook einzubinden. 
Also schön Servernamen (xxxxx.dyndns.org) und Benutzernamen eingetragen, weiter geklickt und dann kam ein Fehler: 





> Der name kann nicht aufgelöst werden. Es steht keine Verbindung mit Microsoft Exchange zur Verfügung. Outlook muss im online Modus oder verbunden sein um diesen vorgang abzuschließen.


So.
Komisch ist aber, dass ich mich über diese dyndns.org Adresse über OWA mit dem Server verbinden kann und auch alles machen kann. Auf dem ipod klappt es auch ohne Probleme. Mit meinem Mail Sicherungsprogramm (Mail Store home, hat eine eigene Exchange Zugriffsfunktion) klappt es auch, alle Mails vom Exchange Server werden auf meinen PC gesichert. 
Nur Outlook will nicht Verbinden.


Ich hab auch schon über ping die IP des Servers rausgesucht und dann die IP direkt eingegeben, bringt auch nix, daher denke ich das es irgendeine Einstellung bei Outlook ist, und nicht am DNS Server liegt. 

System: Windows 7 HP, Outlook 2010 Beta, alle Updates installiert.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antworten
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Autokiller677


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

So wie Du es beschrieben hast, willst Du MS Outlook über's Internet mit dem Exchange Server verbinden. Da musst Du sicher in den Firewalls (DSL-Routern) noch ein paar Ports freimachen. Genaue Informationen kann ich Dir dazu auch nicht geben, vllt. findest Du hier ein paar Anregungen: Welche Ports nutzt Outlook / Exchange? - Forum Fachinformatiker.de . Auf jeden Fall die Sicherheit nicht außer Acht lassen !


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Januar 2010)

Nein, an den Ports liegt es nicht. Zum einen kann ich ja vom selben PC mit dem Mail Archivierungsprogramm auf den Server zugreifen, zum anderen kann der iPod (selbes Netzwerk) auch zugreifen.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, hab ich gerade einmal die Firewall im Router für meinen PC deaktiviert, Antivirenprogramm und Firewall beendet, also alle Wege frei gemacht, und es klappt immer nocht nicht.

EDIT: Und ja, der Server ist im Internet.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

Der iPod nutzt sicher andere "Wege" als Dein MS Outlook mittels "Exchange Server"-Verbindung. Außerdem wird der Exchange Server sicher auch hinter einer Firewall stehen, oder ? Wenn Du nur E-Mail und keine Termine bzw. globales Adressbuch vom Exchange Server willst, kannst Du im Outlook den Exchange Server auch mittels Internet-E-Mail über POP3 und SMTP konfigurieren (How to configure Internet e-mail accounts in Outlook). Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass auf dem Exchange Server die entsprechenden Dienste konfiguriert und freigegeben sind.

ps: Hast Du die Hinweise über den Link Welche Ports nutzt Outlook / Exchange? - Forum Fachinformatiker.de mal gelesen ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, den Link habe ich gelesen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich auch den Kalender und die Kontakte vom Exchange brauche, POP3 kommt also nicht in frage.

Was mich wundert ist, dass ich gerade eine Passwortabfrage zu meinem Account bekommen hab, also muss die Verbindung ja irgendwie zustande gekommen sein. Dann kam beim Abrufen direkt wieder der Fehler, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann.
So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende, ich hab auch schon probiert, die Verbindung über einen https Proxy aufzubauen, wie hier beschrieben: MSXFAQ.DE - RPC over HTTP , bringt aber auch nix.


----------



## Hatuja (30. Januar 2010)

Hast d es mal mit einem älteren Outlook versucht? Du schreibst, dass du Outlook 2010 Beta benutzt, vielleicht gibt es da noch Fehler, die die Verbindung verhindern. Mit Outlook 2003 und einem Win 2003er Server hab ich solche Scherze schon Problemlos gemacht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Januar 2010)

Ja der Hacken ist, dass ich kein anderes Outlook habe und auch eigentlich nicht vorhabe, noch ein 2007er zu kaufen, wenn bald 2010 kommt.
Aber ich kann mir ja mal eine Testversion vom 2007er ziehen, vllt. ist es ja tatsächlich noch ein Bug.

EDIT: Hat jemand einen Link zu einer Outlook Testversion? Bei MS soll ich eine Rechnungsadresse angeben beim Downloaden der Testversion, kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor...


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Januar 2010)

Die Lösung des Problems steht praktisch vor der Tür, aber ich weiß nicht wie sie geht. Das SSL Zertifikat des Servers ist nich von offizieller Stelle, sondern selbst generiert worden. Mein iPod hatte sich auch beschwert, allerdings gab es da die Möglichkeit, das zu ignorieren und das unbekannte Zertifikat zu akzeptieren. Outlook hat mir beim Start gerade folgende Meldung ausgespuckt: 





> Es liegt ein Problem mit dem Sicherheitszertifikat des Proxyservers vor. Das Sicherheitszertifikat stammt nicht aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Zertifizierungsstelle


Aber ich bekomme keine Auswahl um das Zertifikat zu Akzeptieren. Eigentlich hätte ich da auch früher drauf kommen können, schließlich bekomm ich bei OWA immer diese Meldung.

Wie kann ich das Zertifikat denn manuell installieren? Muss doch irgendwie möglich sein.

EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost, war etwas zu hektisch.


----------



## Hatuja (31. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze Outlook 2003, da kann ich meine Zertifikate unter "Extras" -> "Optionen" -> Registerkarte "Sicherheit", unten unter Digitale IDs, Zertifikate Importieren.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm...
diese Einstellung find ich bei mir nicht.

Ich hab das Zertifikat jetzt nach dieser Anleitung installiert: HRZ der JLU Gießen - Installation des WinRoot-Zertifikats

Was mir aber erst im Nachhinein klar geworden ist, ist, dass im Zertifikat nur der Netzwerkname des Servers als vertrauenswürdig bezeichnet wird, nicht aber die dyndns URL. Im Zertifikat steht also nur <Servername>.Firma.local, aber nicht xxxxx.dyndns.org, deshalb akzeptiert Windoof das immer noch nicht. Ich denke nicht, dass es da irgendeine Umgehungsmöglichkeit gibt oder? Dann werd ich wohl morgen noch mal in der Firma nachfragen...

EDIT: Fällt mir gerade ein.. Kann ich nicht einfach in Windows die Zertifikatüberprüfung ausschalten, so das Outlook das Zertifikat einfach akzeptiert und damit verschlüsselt, aber nicht prüft ob es in Ordnung ist? Bzw. das Outlook den falschen Namen einfach ignoriert? 
Im IE kann ich auf die Domain schließlich zugreifen, nachdem ich gesagt habe, das er das Zertifikat trotzdem benutzen soll.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab die Sicherheitseinstellungen in den Internetoptionen mitllerweile so weit runter, dass der IE wegen dem Zertifikat nicht mehr meckert, sondern direkt verbindet.
Das muss doch auch mit Oultlook möglich sein, zur Not über die Registry. Kennt sich da irgendwer aus? An die allg. Internetoptionen aus Windows scheint sich Outlook ja nicht zu halten.


----------



## Hatuja (31. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> An die allg. Internetoptionen aus Windows scheint sich Outlook ja nicht zu halten.



Ja, das ist richtig, war auch schon immer so. Ich kann bei 2003 die Sicherheitseinstellungen unter der gleichen Option anpassen, wo ich auch die Zertifikate hinzufügen kann (ist ja ein Teil der Sicherheitseinstellungen). Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es diese Sicherheitseinstellungen unter Outlook 2010 geben muss, die Frage ist nur wo.

EDIT:
Hab mich eben mal per RDP auf meinem Firmen-PC eingeloggt. Da läuft auf ein 2007 er Outlook auf einem Windows 2003. Schau mal unter "Extras" -> "Vertrauensstellungscenter". Da kann man zumindest Zertifikate einfügen. Vielleicht findest du da noch mehr Einstellungen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich grad mal ausführlich durch alle Outlook Einstellungen gewühlt die ich finden kann, aber nix was ich eingestellt hab hat was geändert.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, Zertifikate hinzuzufügen hab ich bei digitalen Signaturen für Mails gefunden, habs auch ausprobiert, hat aber erwartungsgemäß nix gebracht.
Kann man vllt. irgendwo in der Registry einstellen, dass Outlook Zertifikatfehler ignorieren soll?


----------



## Hatuja (1. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber mehr weiß ich auch nicht. Zumal ich noch nie mit 2010 gearbeitet habe. Das mit der Registry, würde mich wundern, was das so einfach ginge. Vielleicht irgendwo in den Tiefen, aber finde sowas mal. -Sorry


----------

